# What Shrimp can be kept together and not interbreed.



## NightshadeF1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello!

I've just moved to a new place, finally set up my tanks and I have to admit that yall have gotten me very interested in raising Shrimp! Nevertheless because of my space limitations I would like to keep a couple of types of shrimp in the same tank. Now Ive done a good ammnt of reading however I am still slightly confused as to what shrimp lines will interbreed and which will not. I know for example that amano, tigers and RCS will not and therefore can be kept together while keeping the lines pure however I would greatly apreciate some feedback as to what are the favorite parings or trios of shrimp that you all like to keep together while still keeping the breeding lines pure. Thanks so much!


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/articles/dwarf-shrimp-compatibility-chart.php


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Size of tank, available space and hiding will determine too. I had my cherries and crystals in a 7gal cube and the cherries ended up harassing the crystals over food and moved them all around to different tanks to keep their separate.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I always think one kind of shrimp looks better than a hodge podge. I don't even like CRS and CBS mixed, LOL!


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

The only thing I don't care for personally are two closely colored species together. Red cherries and crystal reds, for example. That's just my aesthetic opinion though, I'm sure that there are people who keep them together and have lovely tanks. I personally like putting a well colored species with an earth toned species, something like yellow shrimp and bumblebee shrimp, for instance.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

http://www.theshrimptank.com/articles/compatibilitychart.html

Has some other species.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Tiger shrimp are said to be very easy to care for (not much harder than Red Cherrys) so it seems like they would be a good tank mate for Red Cherry Shrimp.

I am trying that combination now but I haven't had them both long enough to tell you anything useful.

Eventually I would like to get a smallish tank and put Orange Eyed Blue Tigers and either Painted Fire Reds or Yellow Red Cherry shrimp together depending upon which color combination I end up liking. Heck, I would just like to get some OEBT period.


----------



## NightshadeF1 (Aug 6, 2011)

OEBTigers and cherry reds what what I was thinking as well!... keeping the main poupulation in my 55, breeding out F2s and then picking the best looking parents (still trying to decide what i would select for, thinking redder OEBTs) and moving them to a shrimp only tank. This way I can back-cross and effectively create as close to a true breeding line as possible with only 2 tanks.... of course this is still in the planning stages so who knows what will happen but it sure sounds like fun! (I Love genetics, and have been fairly successful with creating my own back-crossed true breeding vegetables, so why not shrimp!)


----------

